# Adam's apple



## Radioh

Hi. I'd like to know what you call the male laryngeal prominence in your languages. Do you call it Adam's apple or something else ? Here we call it 'neck nut'(trái cổ).
Looking forward to your comments.
R.


----------



## ger4

German: Adamsapfel (Apfel = apple) - same as in English.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, as in English:
*"la pomme d'Adam"*


----------



## Dymn

Surprisingly, we call it as you do in Vietnamese:

_La *nou (de la gola)*

_Literally: the nut (of the throat)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek too as in English:

*«Το μήλο του Αδάμ»* [to ˈmilo tu aˈðam]


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish too:

*Adem elması */a:'dæm elma'sɯ/

Though, literally, this means _Adam apple_ (not _Adam_*'s*_ apple_, which would be _Adem*'in* elması_). 
This helps differentiate between the _Adem elması _(part of the throat) and _Adem'in elması_ (The apple of someone called Adam).


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*ohryzek* = [apple] core (= the inedible central part of apple);


----------



## Linguoman

Russian:

адамово яблоко [adamovo yabloko] - directly corresponds to "Adam's apple".


----------



## bibax

In Russian/Ukrainian, according to dictionaries: *кадык/кадик *[kadik], of Turkic origin.


----------



## Radioh

Diamant7 said:


> Surprisingly, we call it as you do in Vietnamese:
> 
> _La *nou (de la gola)*
> 
> _Literally: the nut (of the throat)



Oh yeah, I'm surprised to know that, too. But, except for Catalan, it does not surprise me that many other (European) languages share the same term here again. (I sometimes wonder why ?).
R.


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
Ádámcsutka.

Explanation:
"Csutka" is the remainder of the eaten apple or the smoked cigar.
Not the whole apple got stuck in Adam's throat but only its core.
Therefore we do not say apple *Ádámalma.


----------



## bibax

This is *ohryzek* or *csutka*.


----------



## swintok

bibax said:


> In Russian/Ukrainian, according to dictionaries: *кадык/кадик *[kadik], of Turkic origin.



In Ukrainian the most common term used is адамове яблуко (ad*a*move *ya*bluko).  Both кадик [kad*y*k] and борлак (borl*a*k) are heard, though.


----------



## ancalimon

bibax said:


> In Russian/Ukrainian, according to dictionaries: *кадык/кадик *[kadik], of Turkic origin.



It is "gıdık" in Turkish. "Gıdıklamak" means "to tickle"


----------



## marco_2

In Polish: *grdyka *or *jabłko Adama*.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello Radioh, if you are interested in rather simple phrases, you can check it here first....


----------



## Radioh

Oh, thanks, Encolpius. I forgot we have Ms Wiki.


----------



## discipulus11

In Russian "кадык" is more common but "Адамово яблоко" is also used.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Radioh said:


> Oh yeah, I'm surprised to know that, too. But, except for Catalan, it does not surprise me that many other (European) languages share the same term here again. (I sometimes wonder why ?).
> R.


European Spanish uses "la nuez" which is exactly the same thing as in Catalan, but I've been told it's also "la nuez de Adán" or even "manzana de Adán" in Latin America - probably due to the influence of English.
Wonder how the Portuguese and the Brazilians call it.


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. In Cantonese it's known as "throat stone" ("stone" as in "stone fruit") 喉核 hau4wat2.


----------



## discipulus11

I've recollected one word more: "яблочко" that is diminuative of "яблоко" apple. Dictionaries don't give this meaning but I am sure I heard it.


----------



## animelover

Japanese:

喉仏 'nodobotoke'

Literally this means "throat-buddha". Apparently, the shape of the laryngeal prominence resembles the figure of a sitting Buddha in meditation.

It is customary to offer the deceased bones during the traditional crematory funeral ceremony.


↑A ceremony in which the family of the deceased transfer the cremated bones to an urn.

The Adam's Apple is the last bone to be offered. It is said that when its shape closely resembles a meditating Buddha, the deceased has lived a virtuous and honourable life (full of good deeds).


↑It resembles the shape of a meditating Buddha.

It is worth pointing out be that the Adam's Apple (ie. the thyroid cartilage) does not remain after cremation. The bone from the image above is actually the C2 bone of the cervical vertebrae, also known as the "Axis".

Before it came to be known as 'nodobotoke', it was also called 喉骨 'nodobone' "throat-bone".

References:
http://gogen-allguide.com/no/nodobotoke.html
http://www.sougi.com/infomation/knowledge/adsapple/apple.html
http://ja.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/遺骨#/image/ファイル:Kotsuage.JPG


----------



## Nastoshka

In Italian is the same as in English, German, Greek, Russian..........

"Pomo di Adamo". We just use, "pomo", that is the ancient (from Bible) word for apple (in modern italian: mela from the greek word *μήλο*).


----------



## Radioh

Thanks all for your contributions. I want to add that (my mom has just told me) we also call it 'trái khế - carambola'(starfruit).
R.


----------



## er targyn

In Kazakh it's жұтқыншақ, from жұту "to swallow".


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto: gorĝopomo, gorĝa pomo, adampomo

gorĝo = throat
pomo = apple
Adamo = Adam


----------



## SuperXW

In Mandarin Chinese it's "throat knot" 喉结.


----------



## ancalimon

er targyn said:


> In Kazakh it's жұтқыншақ, from жұту "to swallow".



Can you also write it with Latin letters?


----------



## Dib

Bengali:
কন্ঠমণি (kɔnThomoni) - neck-jewel


----------



## er targyn

ancalimon said:


> Can you also write it with Latin letters?


jut-qIn-shaq < jut-uw


----------



## mexerica feliz

in Brazil:

_gogó _(familiar)
_pomo de Adão_ (informal)
_proeminência laríngea_ (formal/technical)


Nizo said:


> Esperanto:
> gorĝo = throat


Both Brazilian _gogó _and Esperanto _gorĝo _come from Latin *gulella*.


----------



## luitzen

Dutch and West-Frisian: adamsappel


----------



## oveka

bibax said:


> In Russian/Ukrainian, according to dictionaries: *кадык/кадик *[kadik], of Turkic origin.


No: 
*борлак* and *борланка, калдик, кадик*


----------

